# Fore24.co.uk



## Cragworth (Feb 5, 2013)

This page seems to have some decent deals everyday.
Has anyone used them and what kind of service/delivery was experienced?


----------



## DCB (Feb 5, 2013)

Not for me .... just doesn't sit right with me I'm afraid.


----------



## virtuocity (Feb 5, 2013)

http://www.scamadviser.com/is-fore24.co.uk-safe.html


----------



## rob_golf1 (Feb 5, 2013)

I read somewhere they had an affiliation/link with The Sports HQ, whom are based in Alvechurch just outside of Birmingham. I have used Sports HQ many times as they have some good clothing offers and they do alot of decent stuff for beginners.


----------



## rob_golf1 (Feb 5, 2013)

http://www.fore24.co.uk/about.aspx

There you go. They are run by Sports HQ. A trustworthy company in my eyes!!


----------



## triple_bogey (Feb 5, 2013)

http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/sh...gain-alert!-Nike-VR_S-Hybrid&highlight=fore24


----------



## joe nustedt (Feb 5, 2013)

Hmmm, not so sure it is dodgy.  A whois search shows it is registered to 'Sports PLC' - a public limited company.

Details:
Domain name:
    fore24.co.uk

Registrant:
    Sports PLC

Registrant type:
    UK Public Limited Company, (Company number: 6151896)

Registrant's address:
    Units 3 and 4, Lower Park Farm
    Storrage Lane,
    Alvechurch
    Worcestershire
    B48 7ER
    United Kingdom

Edit: Others have vouched for the site while I was posting, looks good!


----------



## triple_bogey (Feb 5, 2013)

Cragworth said:



			Not much feedback on that post at all.
Has anyone actually had any dealings with them?
		
Click to expand...

Did you read the OP's post?


----------



## joe nustedt (Feb 5, 2013)

And by some strange coincidence they have just popped up as a suggested page on my facebook.

'One huge golf deal every day at noon' is their tagline.


----------



## PIng (Feb 5, 2013)

rob_golf1 said:



			I read somewhere they had an affiliation/link with The Sports HQ, whom are based in Alvechurch just outside of Birmingham. I have used Sports HQ many times as they have some good clothing offers and they do alot of decent stuff for beginners.
		
Click to expand...

Cut and pasted from fore21.co.uk website :-

"Run by The Sports HQ, one of the UKâ€™s leading online sellers of factory direct sports goods, we have access to high quality golf equipment from all over the world in huge quantities and by selling direct we pass on the massive savings to you."

SportsHQ, who own Forgan Golf, are a reputable company.


----------



## full_throttle (Feb 6, 2013)

purchased goods from SportsHQ lots of times, never had any issues.


----------



## Foxholer (Feb 6, 2013)

SportsHQ are great and this is an interesting '1 special deal a day' offshoot.

Fine by me! Scamadvisor obviously has different criteria. ome manipulation by competitors perhaps?


----------



## RogB (Feb 6, 2013)

Ive used them for a putter, woodworm shirts, umbrellas without any problem whatsoever.
A mate has bought clubs from them (Cleveland mashie 5 wood) for a bargain price and was well pleased. Same guy recently missed out on Nike hybrids as they sold out (limited stock on most of the good deals) - took a few days for them to tell him but got a full refund immediately no problem.

Delivery is also quick.

I would recommend them,

Roger


----------



## Fraz (Feb 6, 2013)

I have bought from them and had no problems. It was only a thingymajiggy for keeping all my gear tidy in the car, but still, delivered on time with no problems.


----------



## SAPCOR1 (Feb 6, 2013)

Never had any problems with them and they do have some decent deals


----------



## CMAC (Feb 6, 2013)

todays deal looks pretty good, a TM RBZ stand bag at Â£79.99 cant see it anywhere near that elsewhere


----------



## BlueFraggle (Feb 6, 2013)

I ordered an Ashworth polo shirt from them a few months ago for the bargain price of Â£6.99, turned up about 7 days later, fitted fine, looked fine .... good service


----------



## clive cas (Feb 6, 2013)

triple_bogey said:



			Did you read the OP's post?
		
Click to expand...

I have used five times and have had only one delay of one day in goods arriving I will use again


----------



## deanobillquay (Feb 6, 2013)

Can definitely recommend them. Have some cracking deals at times.


----------



## Bobirdie (Feb 6, 2013)

I used them for golf shoes  and socks. Fantastic service i recieved!


----------



## kev_off_the_tee (Feb 6, 2013)

A good idea and some cracking deals at times, other times they are just the same price as others promotions


----------



## Kellfire (Feb 7, 2013)

AndyBell18 said:



			Site looks a little bit dodgey to me.
		
Click to expand...

Why?

Used them a few times and always received excellent service and prompt delivery.


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Feb 7, 2013)

I've bought from these guys a couple of times before for umbrellas and some trousers, had no issues at all with either goods or delivery time. As someone else said, you just need to make sure it really is a bargain (and that it's something you would have bought anyway!). I used them this week, waiting on delivery at the moment - Adidas compression base layer for Â£10+Â£3 postage, cheapest I could see the same top elsewhere was well over Â£20.


----------



## Jay Gee (Feb 8, 2013)

AndyBell18 said:



			Site looks a little bit dodgey to me.  Donâ€™t think the major brands would like their products being sold via a reverse auction style of selling.
		
Click to expand...

Not sure why you think the site is suspect? It's not a reverse auction either - just a single offer per day. Think of it as a deal of the day page that would otherwise be located somewhere on their main website.

I bought a MacGregor stand bag from them recently for Â£40 inc delivery. Quality was great and arrived next day.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Feb 8, 2013)

Used sports hq several times without any problems decent quality kit at great prices, I'd have no problem using again or reccommending.


----------



## virtuocity (Mar 13, 2013)

Today's deal is Ashworth Trousers for Â£10 a pair.


----------



## Picto (Mar 13, 2013)

I've used them without problem.

You can pay by paypal, which gives you a whole host of protection if something does turn out to be a bit amiss.


----------



## Fore24 (Mar 14, 2013)

Jay Gee said:



			Not sure why you think the site is suspect? It's not a reverse auction either - just a single offer per day. Think of it as a deal of the day page that would otherwise be located somewhere on their main website.

I bought a MacGregor stand bag from them recently for Â£40 inc delivery. Quality was great and arrived next day.
		
Click to expand...

Hi Jay, and everyone else,

This is James, I'm part of the team behind fore24.co.uk (correctly identified as been an offshoot of Sports PLC/The Sports HQ).

I don't normally post in forums, just like to read and take honest open feedback. But this time I'm going to - hopefully you'll see why.

I'd like to tell you why AndyBell18 thinks our site 'looks a little dodgy to him', and why he recommends abcgolf.co.uk and adoregolfgrips.com.

From my time in the golf industry, I know abcgolf is run by an Adrian Bell - but you can check this for yourself on public records such as http://www.nominet.org.uk/whois/lookup?query=abcgolf.co.uk

What about Adore Golf Limited. A director search, and what a surprise, Andrew Bell.

We try our best at Sports PLC/The Sports HQ/Fore24 - and of course, occasionally, we make mistakes or mess up, we are not perfect. We get stock levels wrong, we put wrong labels on items, we forget the odd thing. However, that is because we are human. We are honest and genuine and not ripping anyone off, we're just doing the best we can.

We would NEVER go out of our way to deceive customers, pretending to be a 'friendly forum poster' as has been done here by abcgolf and adoregolf. 



AndyBell18 said:



			Donâ€™t  think the major brands would like their products being sold via a  reverse auction style of selling.
		
Click to expand...

Actually, we work with the brands, Fore24 provides a nice way for them to clear excess inventory very quickly. Often, the major brands come to us with deals, and we'll decide if they are good enough or not.

Talking about the major brands - I don't think they'd like been associated with the duplicity demonstrated here by abcgolf and adore golf. 

So perhaps, Bells, you should consider more carefully before you choose to slander us in public. Because I suspect the backlash from this honest and open community will be far more damaging to you, than your slander will be to us.

Sorry everyone on this post, I don't like commercial entities invading open forums but I hope you'll forgive my intrusion on this occasion, just to set the record straight.

Best,

James


----------



## kev_off_the_tee (Mar 14, 2013)

And both forum user and Company's  from the tyne & wear area


----------



## DaveyG (Mar 14, 2013)

Great post James. Being not to far from you I can definitely vouch for the business. Keep it up
I wouldn't mind but Andy must think everyone is brainless with his constant website drops.


----------



## virtuocity (Mar 14, 2013)

Fore24 said:



			Sorry everyone on this post, I don't like commercial entities invading open forums but I hope you'll forgive my intrusion on this occasion, just to set the record straight.

Best,

James
		
Click to expand...


ZIIIIING!

Great post James, open and honest and surprisingly non-corporate.


----------



## Birchy (Mar 14, 2013)

James,

Thats one of my favourite ever posts :rofl:

The most polite and structured "come back" i have ever seen :thup:


----------



## virtuocity (Mar 14, 2013)

AndyBell18 said:



			Site looks a little bit dodgey to me.  Donâ€™t think the major brands would like their products being sold via a reverse auction style of selling.

For me you cannot go far wrong with the following sites:



Great products, price and exceptional customer service.
		
Click to expand...

Wonder if we'll hear from AndyBell again?


----------



## Foxholer (Mar 14, 2013)

Fore24 said:



			Hi Jay, and everyone else,

This is James, I'm part of the team behind fore24.co.uk (correctly identified as been an offshoot of Sports PLC/The Sports HQ).

I don't normally post in forums, just like to read and take honest open feedback. But this time I'm going to - hopefully you'll see why.

I'd like to tell you why AndyBell18 thinks our site 'looks a little dodgy to him', and why he recommends abcgolf.co.uk and adoregolfgrips.com.

From my time in the golf industry, I know abcgolf is run by an Adrian Bell - but you can check this for yourself on public records such as http://www.nominet.org.uk/whois/lookup?query=abcgolf.co.uk

What about Adore Golf Limited. A director search, and what a surprise, Andrew Bell.

We try our best at Sports PLC/The Sports HQ/Fore24 - and of course, occasionally, we make mistakes or mess up, we are not perfect. We get stock levels wrong, we put wrong labels on items, we forget the odd thing. However, that is because we are human. We are honest and genuine and not ripping anyone off, we're just doing the best we can.

We would NEVER go out of our way to deceive customers, pretending to be a 'friendly forum poster' as has been done here by abcgolf and adoregolf. 



Actually, we work with the brands, Fore24 provides a nice way for them to clear excess inventory very quickly. Often, the major brands come to us with deals, and we'll decide if they are good enough or not.

Talking about the major brands - I don't think they'd like been associated with the duplicity demonstrated here by abcgolf and adore golf. 

So perhaps, Bells, you should consider more carefully before you choose to slander us in public. Because I suspect the backlash from this honest and open community will be far more damaging to you, than your slander will be to us.

Sorry everyone on this post, I don't like commercial entities invading open forums but I hope you'll forgive my intrusion on this occasion, just to set the record straight.

Best,

James
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for the heads up James.

Done business with Sports HQ several times in the past with good results, so happy to recommend the alternative style of Fore24. They are also eBay powers sellers, so simply using alternative selling streams - like smart companies should be doing.

As for the Bells... I think you may be a bit harsh re 'slander', but it was certainly underhand, so certainly won't (knowingly) be dealing with them! I agree with you about the attitude that major brands should take and may take such dealings into account for my purchases - elsewhere of course!.

All the best for the 'new' selling stream! It certainly keeps my interest - without bombarding me with emails!


----------



## Ethan (Mar 14, 2013)

Fore24 said:



			Hi Jay, and everyone else,

This is James, I'm part of the team behind fore24.co.uk (correctly identified as been an offshoot of Sports PLC/The Sports HQ).

I don't normally post in forums, just like to read and take honest open feedback. But this time I'm going to - hopefully you'll see why.

Sorry everyone on this post, I don't like commercial entities invading open forums but I hope you'll forgive my intrusion on this occasion, just to set the record straight.

Best,

James
		
Click to expand...

James

No problem and thanks for the clarification. You have every right to set the record straight.

Unauthorised commercial activity is not allowed here and we will act to remove it.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Mar 14, 2013)

The Spammer has been terminated

Thank you for reporting


----------



## Dellboy (Mar 14, 2013)

Ok I'm I being a bit slow here or do they also sell other  stuff or is it just deal of the day ?


----------



## Rooter (Mar 14, 2013)

Awesome reply from James. Touche! a very honest and open reply, great to see companies keeping an eye on things online.


----------



## garyinderry (Mar 14, 2013)

PhilTheFragger said:



			The Spammer has been terminated

Thank you for reporting
		
Click to expand...


wow,  not sent packing, not told to go, but terminated      cool   !  :thup:


----------



## Akie (Mar 14, 2013)

Great post, always check-in for the offer of the day just in case.


----------



## dewsweeper (Mar 14, 2013)

Hi
 I have used this site and was impressed with the service I got.Only problem,I purchased a pair of white Addidas trousers,goodness knows what my pals will say if I ever pluck up the courage to wear them!!!


----------



## Hooker (Mar 14, 2013)

You should have kept the posts from AndyBell so everyone can see what happened. That another company was casting doubt on this one, whilst promoting their own business.

So I assume thats the end of the Bells on this forum, or a Bell...end??


----------



## Picto (Mar 14, 2013)

It's shocking what some people will do to try and give their business an edge over another's!

I appreciate James taking the time to come on here and be honest about the situation - as I said perviously, I have used Fore24 before and will again!

I doubt I'll be using Mr Bell's offerings.


----------



## TeeItHigh (Mar 14, 2013)

Love this post will be definitely looking up the company now


Fore24 said:



			Hi Jay, and everyone else,

This is James, I'm part of the team behind fore24.co.uk (correctly identified as been an offshoot of Sports PLC/The Sports HQ).

I don't normally post in forums, just like to read and take honest open feedback. But this time I'm going to - hopefully you'll see why.

I'd like to tell you why AndyBell18 thinks our site 'looks a little dodgy to him', and why he recommends abcgolf.co.uk and adoregolfgrips.com.

From my time in the golf industry, I know abcgolf is run by an Adrian Bell - but you can check this for yourself on public records such as http://www.nominet.org.uk/whois/lookup?query=abcgolf.co.uk

What about Adore Golf Limited. A director search, and what a surprise, Andrew Bell.

We try our best at Sports PLC/The Sports HQ/Fore24 - and of course, occasionally, we make mistakes or mess up, we are not perfect. We get stock levels wrong, we put wrong labels on items, we forget the odd thing. However, that is because we are human. We are honest and genuine and not ripping anyone off, we're just doing the best we can.

We would NEVER go out of our way to deceive customers, pretending to be a 'friendly forum poster' as has been done here by abcgolf and adoregolf. 



Actually, we work with the brands, Fore24 provides a nice way for them to clear excess inventory very quickly. Often, the major brands come to us with deals, and we'll decide if they are good enough or not.

Talking about the major brands - I don't think they'd like been associated with the duplicity demonstrated here by abcgolf and adore golf. 

So perhaps, Bells, you should consider more carefully before you choose to slander us in public. Because I suspect the backlash from this honest and open community will be far more damaging to you, than your slander will be to us.

Sorry everyone on this post, I don't like commercial entities invading open forums but I hope you'll forgive my intrusion on this occasion, just to set the record straight.

Best,

James
		
Click to expand...


----------



## GB72 (Mar 14, 2013)

I am a big fan of the SportsHQ (except that I always end up spending more than I planned to so as the postage is free). I have loads of the Woodworm Shirts, trousers etc and it is all top quality and dirt cheap. Also buy the ashworth shirts when they are on the Â£10.00 offers. Delivery always spot on and they are a company worth using.


----------



## Karl102 (Mar 15, 2013)

GB72 said:



			I am a big fan of the SportsHQ (except that I always end up spending more than I planned to so as the postage is free). I have loads of the Woodworm Shirts, trousers etc and it is all top quality and dirt cheap. Also buy the ashworth shirts when they are on the Â£10.00 offers. Delivery always spot on and they are a company worth using.
		
Click to expand...

brilliant....


----------



## kev_off_the_tee (Mar 15, 2013)

They've got the yes Maddison putter on for Â£39.99. Just had the email


----------



## HotDogAssassin (Apr 17, 2013)

Just read this thread for the first time after seeing James' post no.2 in another.  I have to say that his post no.1 is one of the best I've read on here, many kudos for owning AndyBell!


----------



## mixdupste (Apr 17, 2013)

I have bought quite a lot of items off this site and it is all above board.

Last month I purchased 2 Adidas Jumpers for Â£12.99 each, Adidas Compression tops, A Drifit top and various other items.

They are linked with Sports PLC so all good.

I have recommended these to many of my friends and have had no problems what so ever


----------



## Fish (Jun 11, 2013)

I look forward to the daily deals and today's is excellent and I'm just in the process of ordering the bag.  I was looking for a Mizuno bag but at this price I'm happy to have a neutral brand.

http://www.fore24.co.uk/forgan-of-s...il&utm_term=0_2233066648-a1eae8fa02-100467917


----------



## SAPCOR1 (Jun 11, 2013)

Fish said:



			I look forward to the daily deals and today's is excellent and I'm just in the process of ordering the bag.  I was looking for a Mizuno bag but at this price I'm happy to have a neutral brand.

http://www.fore24.co.uk/forgan-of-s...il&utm_term=0_2233066648-a1eae8fa02-100467917

Click to expand...


Decent looking bag and great price!


----------

